# Controlar un carrito de RC mediante c++



## lenon68 (May 4, 2009)

Hola a todos, me acabo de suscribir a esta magnifica pagina y como veo que hay mucha gente super capaz quiero pedirles su ayuda.

Tengo un proyecto para controlar un carrito de RC mediante c++, ya se programar un poco y aun ando investigando como funciona mi puerto paraleo, pero si alguien me pudiera ayudar u orientar con la manera de realizar la programacion les estaria eternamente agradecido...


----------



## karl (May 15, 2009)

creo que hay un comando llamado outport, (o el comando out>> con algún modificador?)
en este caso tienes que usar el comando en cuestión y seleccionar el puerto de la impresora, en Basic era el 888, porque no acepta hexadecimal, en hex es 378, (el registro de salida), el de entrada es el 889/379 y el de estado (que no se a donde direccione) es el 890/37A.

el puerto paralelo tiene 18 cables importantes, del pin 2 al 9 son salidas de datos (las que te interesan para controlar, y el registro 888), los ultimos pines, del 18 al 25 si no mal recuerdo son tierras, juntalos todos y mandalos a la tierra de tu tarjeta, eso ayuda a conectar electricamente los circuitos, y algunos pines intermedios son los de control y estado, esos son entradas o salidas, las entradas seguras son los del registro 889, y te sirven como entradas TTL (mucho cuidado con estas, un corto puede matar tu computadora), hay 5 lineas.

Una ultima nota, el puerto de la impresora es accesible por software solo hasta algo asi como windows 98, despues por medidas de seguridad se bloqueo el acceso libre, para accesarlo tienes que tener una libreria especial, la cual o se brinca el seguro o hace que el servidor de windows pase la información.


----------

